# can dead hive be used for split?



## bee keeper chef (Nov 1, 2015)

First off why was the hive weak, if no disease then by all means use the drawn frames I don't know the size box 10 or 8 single or double but if your going to make as cut down split reduce the brood box with some follower boards move your queen and a couple frames of ready to hatch brood a frame of honey and or pollen and let her build. The original box with young lava and eggs will or should make a new queen. You could always buy a new queen and requeen that way


----------



## tnmtn (May 27, 2016)

No disease I am fairly certain. Just an empty hive with some dead brood and frames beautifully full of honey. I do plan on buying a queen. 

What about robbing? How can I prevent the booming hive from robbing the split? It looks like there are a few bees walking in and out of the dead hive. I've closed the entrance. Will the split build up guard bees quick enough to fend them off?


----------

